# 16 December 2013 EOI Invitation Round



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi Guys,

This thread is for 16 December 2013 EOI Invitation Round.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunlight10 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This thread is for 16 December 2013 EOI Invitation Round.


Count me in...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Hope I have a chance too.. 

Points. - 60
Occ code - 221214

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

ben roberto said:


> Hope I have a chance too..
> 
> Points. - 60
> Occ code - 221214
> ...


I am quite sure that you will get invitation this round.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Sunlight10 said:


> I am quite sure that you will get invitation this round.


Thnks Sunlight.. Hope u also get it this round...
Will it be 12 am Melbourne time on 16th? if selected, we will get the email or I have to check in skillselect account?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

ben roberto said:


> Thnks Sunlight.. Hope u also get it this round...
> Will it be 12 am Melbourne time on 16th? if selected, we will get the email or I have to check in skillselect account?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I do not know exactly when they send the invitation letter. Probably around 12 am Sydney/Melbourne time.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Sunlight10 said:


> I do not know exactly when they send the invitation letter. Probably around 12 am Sydney/Melbourne time.


I remember reading somewhere on this 12am thing. Let's c.. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

Guys,

I need urgent help..My agent has applied both for 189(65 points) and 190 visa(70 points) and for 190 visa he has selected 'any state' when asked for particular state.Now I m afraid that I might get a 190 invitation thus blocking my 189.Should I remove my 190 selection and go only with 189 visa?..I may get an invite today..Please I need help ASAP..thanks!!


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

I have received my invitation today.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunlight10 said:


> I have received my invitation today.


Congrats..Got my invitation too..:grouphug:


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Any business analyst being invited here?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

bravokal said:


> Congrats..Got my invitation too..:grouphug:


buddy, many many congrats and best of luck for remaining stages. hope i predicted your chance perfectly. Keep us posted about your visa application lodgement.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> buddy, many many congrats and best of luck for remaining stages. hope i predicted your chance perfectly. Keep us posted about your visa application lodgement.


Thanks bud!!..sure I will keep everyone posted!..
goodluck with your process too.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

bravokal said:


> Congrats..Got my invitation too..:grouphug:


Congrats bravokal, sunlight... Got mine as well... 
Thanks Sathiya for the prediction...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ben roberto said:


> Congrats bravokal, sunlight... Got mine as well...
> Thanks Sathiya for the prediction...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


many more congratulations my dear. I hope strongly that your visa application phase will go smooth and hassle-free. You got your christmas gift but send us a box of chocolates to cherish the occasion of your invitation.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> many more congratulations my dear. I hope strongly that your visa application phase will go smooth and hassle-free. You got your christmas gift but send us a box of chocolates to cherish the occasion of your invitation.


Thanks Sathiya... 
Indeed it's a wonderful Xmas.. Nd I wish we cud meet at up at some point in AU nd celebrate... I know it's a bit far but I wish.. All the best buddy.. I hope u make it at the earliest.. Will keep in touch..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

ben roberto said:


> Thanks Sathiya...
> Indeed it's a wonderful Xmas.. Nd I wish we cud meet at up at some point in AU nd celebrate... I know it's a bit far but I wish.. All the best buddy.. I hope u make it at the earliest.. Will keep in touch..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


congrats ben roberto!!..Hope mine and everybody's visa process goes smooth and according to plan!!..cheers!!


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

I do not know whether I have got my invite or not. My agent is not answering the phone. I am freaking out :behindsofa:


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Oops spoke too early. Agent just called back. I have got the invite as well. Thanks all people in the forum for helping me with my queries. Onto the next stage now.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

As I was expecting, I got my invitation today (16/DEC/2013). I've just submited my visa application. Will schedule medical exams, that is the only thing missing. Hoping to get my approval ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

BlackBelt said:


> As I was expecting, I got my invitation today (16/DEC/2013). I've just submited my visa application. Will schedule medical exams, that is the only thing missing. Hoping to get my approval ASAP. Thanks.


BlackBelt that is both foot on the pedal mate  Hope you get your approval soon


----------



## pratikshelar871 (May 17, 2013)

hiiii.. i had applied on 17 august.. havnt got my invite yt for 189.. till when can i expect it?


----------



## fordikon (Dec 11, 2013)

Guys,

My points is 60 and have applied for Business Analyst Visa (189) . EOI date of submission is 26th - Sept-2013. Any likely predictions on when i can expect an invitation.


----------



## reddy84 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi All, 
I’ve submitted under 14/08/2013 23:07:50, however I’ve updated with my contact details without any change to points again on 19/09, will EOI consider 14/8 or 19/9 date of submission? 

Occupation ID: 2613. 
Point : 60

As Ive not received any invite so far


----------



## CBA (Sep 23, 2013)

I also got invited


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

It seems that now people invite of IT with 60 points with old ACS format....long queue


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

CBA said:


> I also got invited


hi buddy, many congrats for success in invitation. I wish you best of luck for rest of the phases of immigration. Could you please update your occupation, points, eoi lodge date, visa subclass etc?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

pratikshelar871 said:


> hiiii.. i had applied on 17 august.. havnt got my invite yt for 189.. till when can i expect it?


hi friend, you will likely get the invite in the first invite round of January, 2014. In the worst case, second round of January, 2014, for sure, will be your day. The recent round that was held on 16/12/2013 witnessed a candidate having 60 points whose visa date is 7th august, 13 according to expat forum. However, i presume that this round might have ended on 12th or 13th of august, 2013. So, your invitation is round the corner having excellent chances. So, get ready for that golden moment.


----------



## CBA (Sep 23, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, many congrats for success in invitation. I wish you best of luck for rest of the phases of immigration. Could you please update your occupation, points, eoi lodge date, visa subclass etc?



Software Engineer ,65 points, EOI:14-Dec-2013(189 visa)


----------



## psrao123 (Dec 3, 2013)

Small point to add here guys.
As August is the month during which all the states have stopped StateSponorship, so we can expect a high number of 189 EOIs rather than 190s. So, no surprise if the Last Visa DOE for 16th Dec round is 7th August. This pace may continue for few more rounds.

What say guys?


----------



## Josemon (Dec 19, 2013)

*16 Dec Round Visa 190, NSW*

HI 

I had submitted EOI with 60 points for visa 190 for New South Wales on 12 dec 13. I did not get invitation on the last round (16 Dec). I am a Nurse.

. I can not found reports of visa 190 round any where on a monthly basis. Do anybody know that what % of applicants with 60 pnts getting invitation for visa 190 for NSW....?

Could anybody say how long I have to wait to get invitation


----------



## Juliez (Jan 13, 2014)

I got invitation on 16/12/13 and lodged 189 application immediately. then I uploaded all related documents but have not been contacted by CO. just wondering anyone in this round got allocated to a CO?


----------



## jpspringall (Dec 19, 2013)

Juliez said:


> I got invitation on 16/12/13 and lodged 189 application immediately. then I uploaded all related documents but have not been contacted by CO. just wondering anyone in this round got allocated to a CO?


Not yet, according to the guesstimate spreadsheet, it should be 2014-01-20

James


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

jpspringall said:


> Not yet, according to the guesstimate spreadsheet, it should be 2014-01-20
> 
> James


Which spreadsheet?


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Query by Neville Smith*



jpspringall said:


> Not yet, according to the guesstimate spreadsheet, it should be 2014-01-20
> 
> James


.

HI James,

Which spreadsheet are you referring to. Could you share the same with us or guide us to the same.

I've applied for ACT, and filed my EOI on 29th, Nov 2013(190, 60 points) and have note yet received a SS.

Could you throw some light on my query.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Josemon said:


> HI
> 
> I had submitted EOI with 60 points for visa 190 for New South Wales on 12 dec 13. I did not get invitation on the last round (16 Dec). I am a Nurse.
> 
> ...


190 visa's are not a part of the invitation rounds. You first need state sponsorship, as soon as your state nominates your EOI, you will receive an invite automatically. If NSW has approved your nomination, you must give them your EOI details to receive an invite.


----------



## jpspringall (Dec 19, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> HI James,
> 
> ...


I'm on my phone, so I can't dig the link out. But if you search through the 189 and 190 2013 thread, you'll see it mentioned multiple times

James


----------



## atiker (May 29, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> HI James,
> 
> ...


This one - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Thanks*



atiker said:


> This one - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE


Hi Atiker,

Thanks for mailing across this datasheet.


----------

